# OLIGHT M2X-UT Javelot(dedomed XM-L2 1020Lm,164kcd)(1x18650/2xCR123A) REVIEW



## FlashLion (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello
I am happy to present the Olight M2X-UT Javelot-a 1x18650 flashlight specialized for long distance illumination. 
The M2X-UT Javelot combines compact single cell body,tactical yet practical design and large,impressive 55mm diameter smooth reflector.
In a picture or in the real life,this flashlight really attracts attention and will not leave you indifferent.
But not only the design is impressive.Olight M2X Javelot is the first flashlight that comes with a factory dedomed LED.
Removing the dome makes the beam more focused due to the smaller emitting area with less scattered light(smaller light source=smaller and more intensive beam hotspot).
Thanks to its LED,the M2X reaches impressive for its size 164000 cd peak beam intensity and 810 meters throw distance.
*(I measured 177000 cd, at 3 meters, 30sec after activation;Battery Keeppower 3400; The peak beam intensity may vary,depending on the battery used.)*

The review flashlight was provided by Banggood.com in the original packaging and it is not a "special" test flashlight.





Body made of aluminum alloy. Matte black anodizing.
Aluminum grip ring.
Normal physical tail switch.




*From User Manual*




*266gr with a 18650 battery*





Big smooth aluminum reflector.
55mm diameter.



One of my favorite parts of any Olight flashlight.
Extremely transparent and clean glass lens with excellent anti-reflective coating.
Toughened,ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
Dedomed Cree XM-L2 LED.






The Big reflector is real pleasure for the eyes :huh:










*User Interface*

The UI is well known from Olight's M series flashlights.
It is convenient,without anything superfluous.
Three constant light modes,plus hidden Strobe mode.
Turning ON/OFF by a forward clicky switch(momentary On possible) and changing modes by loosening-tightening the head.
Low - Mid - High mode sequence.

Quick access to High mode is also available. Double press the tail switch(one half+one full) to activate High mode.
There is a memory for the last used mode.As usual for Olight it is without any critique-instantly memorizing the last used mode without having to wait a second or three or more...
If your last used mode is Low or Mid and use the quick method to activate High mode,after restarting the light,it will start again on Low or Mid respectively.

10 Hz Strobe mode can be activated only by triple pressing the tail switch.There is no memory for Strobe mode.

The M2X can be powered by 1x18650 or two (R)CR123A batteries.
I tested the flashlight only with a 18650 power source.

The runtime curve has the usual form for a powerful single cell flashlight.
About 3 1/2 minutes on Max brightness,then decreasing the output to 65% of the initial.
The step-down is gradual.Very slowly lowering the output in a period of about two minutes. Absolutely invisible step-down for the eyes.This is something new,that I see for a first time-so slow gradual step down. Really good job on the driver board.
After step down,the output is constant for about 55 minutes.A normal period of time for a single 18650 flashlight.

The M2X is programmed also to flicker(similar to Strobe) when the voltage of the battery is too low.This allows you to use unprotected batteries without worrying of overdischarging.

I tested Olight M2X Javelot with two different 18650 batteries to see how the driver electronics reacts on different battery types.

My lumen measurements
High 960Lm 30sec after activation
Mid 330Lm
Low 24Lm

Green curve-Keeppower 3400mAh
Red curve- Sanyo 2600mAh




This is only the first 10 minutes.
The step down came after 4 minutes with the Sanyo 2600 battery.









Operating the M2X is comfortable. Quite good grip. The battery tube is long enough to allow stable grip.
There is quite enough grooving with the charachteristic shape for Olight.



 



All three main parts fit so well,you can't see where is the point to unscrew the head.
The M2X's body looks and feels really well build.
Unfortunately there is no any anti-roll design and the flashlight is rolling very easily.
There's nothing to stop it.



The cooling fins are machined extremely well.
Smooth,rounded.No sharp edges,at all.
They are important part not only by their look.
They do a great job transfering the heat from the LED to the air outside and keep the temperature in acceptable range.



There is no protective stainless steel bezel at the front. 
It's not a good idea to use the M2X as a striking tool.



I doubt there is the hottest surface 

There is a lanyard hole only on the grip ring,which is made of aluminum.






Tactical tailcap design allows stable tail-standing.






I am usually not pleased with the holsters that come from Olight,but this time I have to admit,the holster is really good.
The M2X fit well. Securelly closing cover.Comfortable to close and open by normal force,not extremly hard to close as seen in other holsters.
Good impact protection.
The bottom is not closed,so that the M2X with extender will fit as well.
There is a velcro tape on the back for easy attaching to a belt or a backpack.










The M2X Javelot comes in a plastic case.
Great option for protecting and easy carrying the flashlight and its accessories.










In the package-Holster,Long paracord lanyard,Spare O-rings,2xCR123A battery carrier,User manual.




All main parts are made of aluminium alloy with good thickness.
The battey tube is not as thick as seen in other flashlights,but this allows decreasing the weight.
Regular triangular cut threads at the head end.
Anodized square cut threads at the tail.
All threads are well made.
The grip ring is not threaded as the grip ring of Olight M22 Warrior.
It is not fixed in place.A second O-ring is used to prevent its free spinning.



Spring at the head.



Everything is machined precisely. No scratches or notches.




Size comparison with Olight SR52 and Olight M22.



Similar reflector with the SR52.









Aluminum reflector.
Dedomed Cree XM-L2 LED.
Perfectly centered LED.



*Closeup of the LED*
*The LED is absolutely clean,without any sign of the silicone dome.*



*Even closer look*




As expected,removing the LED dome leads to color change of the beam to a warmer light,usually with a greenish tint. This effect appears more or less pronounced in different bin LEDs.
The used LED in M2X is a cool white XM-L2 (probably U2).
The tint is not that great,but we get the best output and throw from so compact thrower,so the tint shift is acceptable at some point,as we have to focus on a main goal on this model-an impressive distance of throw.
If you don't compare it to a neutral or pure white light,the tint is not so noticeable,but still the white objects don't look quite white.

All Beam shots here and in all my other reviews are taken with identical(locked) white balance settings on the same camera.
The visible tint will vary depending on the monitor we use for watching,but you can see roughly the difference between all compared flashlights in this review and my other reviews too.

5.5m 1/6sec Low-Mid-High



*White wall*





Comparison with other trower flashlights.
Olight SR52(~100kcd) ,ThruNite TN32(~200kcd),ThruNite Catapult V5(~100kcd) Neutral White(my favorite beam color,so far) and UFC8 with a dedomed Cree XM-L U3 LED(~45kcd)(just for color comparison) 

The hotspot of the M2X's beam is visibly smaller than the other lights and has a "warmer" tint.
The spill is also much darker,which means more light is focused in the hotspot for better throw.
*~5.5 meters, 1/6sec*
















*~5.5 meters, 1/50sec*












*~5.5 meters, 1/200sec*
















*~5.5 meters, 1/500sec*












*Outdoor Lightsaber Beamshots* 
*







*
*Distance ~** 80 meters




At the stems



At the leaves




Dark night.No moon.Foggy weather.

Beam aimed at the stems
I am behind the camera.



Beam pointed at the stems.*
*I am behind the camera. 
*



*Olight M2X Javelot Vs ThruNite Catapult V5*




*Olight M2X Javelot Vs* *Olight SR52*




*Olight M2X Javelot Vs ThruNite TN32*



*Crop*
*Olight M2X - Catapult V5 - Olight SR52 - ThruNite TN32*
*I am behind the camera.* 




*Click on the picture to see it larger.*
*

**


**

**

*

* Beam aimed at the leaves*
*I am behind the camera. 
 


Crop



*
*Click on the picture to see it larger.*











*This is an overexposed picture to see my position.*








*Crop*




*Olight M2X Javelot Vs* *ThruNite Catapult V5*




*Olight M2X Javelot Vs Olight SR52
*



*Olight M2X Javelot Vs ThruNite TN32*




*Click on the picture to see it larger.*











*Distance ~ 170 meters
An overexposed picture,just to check my position.*















*Click on the picture to see it larger.*














*Overexposed*



*Distance ~ 170 meters*



*Click on the picture to see it larger.*
























Olight M2X Javelot is defenitely a good choice for ultimate long throw flashlight.
High quality of every part,solid construction.No gaps or loose parts.
Great design.Compact body,easy to carry and use.
Pretty common performance of the driver,excluding the very slow step-down.
The beam is not with that good color rendering,but in return we get the best throw from such a small single 18650 cell thrower.

*Thanks for reading!
*
The M2X Javelot was provided for test and review by webshop *Banggood.com*
Thanks to their support,people can find different reviews from different reviewers which is always great and helps learning more about the flashlight and deciding,does it meet your preferences or not.
My impression of their servise is only possitive,so far-quick shipping with good,safe packaging.
Check out them for this flashlight and many other great flashlights.
They offer also an extender tube for double 18650 use of the M2X if longer runtime is needed.


----------



## druidmars (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time. If your outdoor shots are as good as the ones you took, we will have some flashporn to drool on


----------



## Ryp (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow that is one _clean_ de-dome. You always have the best photographs, can't wait for beamshots!


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good work! :thumbsup:

Really appreciate the time and effort taken to do a review of this impressive light.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the photos and review


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 11, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Thanks for the photos and review



Very slow dealers here in Netherlands....still not available.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 11, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Very slow dealers here in Netherlands....still not available.


Have seen it in person. Distributor was busy with end-of-year business (counting in warehouse, checking stock that sort of stuff). Expect the M2X is his way to dealers that will stock it.


----------



## bdogps (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish my de-domed job was that clean! It works fine though.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine is going through customs right now! I can't wait to get it to use on my night hikes. I currently use tm26 and tk41. It will sure replace my tk41!


----------



## darrenosaurus_rex (Jan 13, 2015)

Just got my Olight M2X as a birthday present, and it's amazingly bright even in an urban environment. Looking forward to taking it out on a night hike.


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 13, 2015)

bdogps said:


> I wish my de-domed job was that clean! It works fine though.
> Image


They have done a really impressive job on my M2X.
If the yellow phosphor is clean,a bit of the dome over the wires will not affect the beam at all.




magnum70383 said:


> Mine is going through customs right now! I can't wait to get it to use on my night hikes. I currently use tm26 and tk41. It will sure replace my tk41!


That's great!
The M2X doesn't have so impressive output as the TM26 or TN32,but is easy to carry and throws just enough for almost anything.


kj2 said:


> Thanks for the photos and review


:thumbsup:You're welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 13, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> Good work! :thumbsup:
> 
> Really appreciate the time and effort taken to do a review of this impressive light.


Thanks



Ryp said:


> Wow that is one _clean_ de-dome. You always have the best photographs, can't wait for beamshots!


Thanks *Ryp*! Outdoor Beamshots added! 


druidmars said:


> Thank you for taking the time. If your outdoor shots are as good as the ones you took, we will have some flashporn to drool on


 Thanks *druidmars*.
Outdoor Beamshots added. Enjoy!


----------



## Redda (Jan 13, 2015)

As others have said, thanks for the AMAZING review! The pics were sweet - even my friend who isn't into flashlights like me was impressed (he's a photography guy).

Do you know if the runtime will not only be longer, but also the output higher for longer, if an extra cell is used?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 13, 2015)

Fantastic beamshots! I love the wide spill it has.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank for all your hard work flashlion. This is an excellent review and the beamshots are outsanding. I'm soooooooo close to pulling the trigger on this light.


----------



## RCLumens (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you FlasLion - excellent review! I'm eyeing the light as I love throw, mostly for fun... I've got an SR96, Nitecore EAX Hammer and Zebralight SC62 for carry, so haveing an ultra pocket (sort to speak) thrower would be great..! I got the Thrunite Hammer to replace my SR52 as it has a wider beam and still throws very good, but not quite as far. Question is which light would you go to first, the SR52, or M2X?? Only thing I wish is that it had a clip like the M3X, but I'm pretty sure i could rig something that would work well.. 

Cheers and thank you! 
RC


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 13, 2015)

That is the cleanest looking flashlight ever, looks like the quality is off the charts. Yes what an incredibly clean looking dedome


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Very slow dealers here in Netherlands....still not available.



Check out ledscherp. Found it there today.


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 14, 2015)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Thank for all your hard work flashlion. This is an excellent review and the beamshots are outsanding. I'm soooooooo close to pulling the trigger on this light.


You're welcome!



RCLumens said:


> Thank you FlasLion - excellent review! I'm eyeing the light as I love throw, mostly for fun... I've got an SR96, Nitecore EAX Hammer and Zebralight SC62 for carry, so haveing an ultra pocket (sort to speak) thrower would be great..! I got the Thrunite Hammer to replace my SR52 as it has a wider beam and still throws very good, but not quite as far. Question is which light would you go to first, the SR52, or M2X?? Only thing I wish is that it had a clip like the M3X, but I'm pretty sure i could rig something that would work well..
> 
> Cheers and thank you!
> RC


Hello
You have some great flashlights!:thumbsup:
I like the cool white beam of the SR52 due to the better color rendition,but the M2X is a better thrower and is more handy.
Lightweight,easy to carry,just one battery,comfortable grip.The rear clicky switch is easier to find/opperate in the dark(with or without gloves).
Definitely will give you more fun in use.
Some other thoughts-
Switching from M2X Javelot to ThruNite TN32 still has a wow effect oo:,but you know what size and weight is the TN32.
Hope that helps.


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 14, 2015)

Redda said:


> As others have said, thanks for the AMAZING review! The pics were sweet - even my friend who isn't into flashlights like me was impressed (he's a photography guy).
> 
> Do you know if the runtime will not only be longer, but also the output higher for longer, if an extra cell is used?


:welcome:
Thanks for the comment!

I don't have the extender that I mentioned in the review and will be hard to test the full runtime,but I did some measurements of the initial output with two batteries and also measured the initial current draw. 
According to my measurements,there's no significant difference in the output using one or two batteries(4.2V or 8.4V).
The M2X still should step down after ~3,5 minutes,but the max output depends on the voltage,therefore with two batteries you can restart the light to get again the highest possible output,which should be the same as the output on one fresh battery.
The initial/max output on one battery drops along with the battery voltage.
The higher/extra voltage from two batteries(8,4V) allows the driver to maintain max output.
I tested with two Keeppower 16340,but as usual they are too long to tighten the tailcap.The initial output is as measured with a single fully charged 18650.
I measured also with two 18650(while holding the second battery by hand).The same output.
Initial current draw with "fresh" batteries-
1x18650 2,72A
2x16340 1,7A
2x18650 1,62A


----------



## DrWu (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the awesome review! Based on this, I ordered one and received it yesterday. All I can say is WOW, this light is awesome. This is my first "real" high powered light. 

I'm part of a neighborhood watch group and up until now, I've been using an LED Lenser T7 when I go out on patrol, which I thought was awesome, but oh my gosh, I used the Javelot last night and I was just floored. It's amazing. Thanks again for steering me in the right direction!


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 16, 2015)

DrWu said:


> Thanks for the awesome review! Based on this, I ordered one and received it yesterday. All I can say is WOW, this light is awesome. This is my first "real" high powered light.
> 
> I'm part of a neighborhood watch group and up until now, I've been using an LED Lenser T7 when I go out on patrol, which I thought was awesome, but oh my gosh, I used the Javelot last night and I was just floored. It's amazing. Thanks again for steering me in the right direction!


Great!Thanks for the comment DrWu!
Glad to help.
The best patrol out there. You can do your work easier now,enjoying the light at the same time. :twothumbs


----------



## johnnyb01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Redda said:


> As others have said, thanks for the AMAZING review! The pics were sweet - even my friend who isn't into flashlights like me was impressed (he's a photography guy).
> 
> Do you know if the runtime will not only be longer, but also the output higher for longer, if an extra cell is used?


haven't seen a reply to this, but my understanding of LED "smart" lights like these is that the electronics in the light control the output, which is why they "step down" in brightness instead of just gradually getting dimmer like the older incandescent lights did. The light is set up to provide max brightness (limited by the "bulb" and light programming or electronics) at a certian range of voltage, which the standard configuration is capable of providing. 

Therefore the second cell would give you extended run time, but not higher or brighter output. I use the example of adding a second gas tank to your car, it won't make it go faster, but it will go farther before having to stop and fill back up.


***EDIT*** and what do i see a few posts above me? the op actually addressed this and has actually tested it, skimmed right by it before typing all that up, lol.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 20, 2015)

another absolutely perfect review, thanks!


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 20, 2015)

O man this is my first actual thrower and I'm impressed! Lights up so far away!


----------



## bdogps (Jan 20, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> O man this is my first actual thrower and I'm impressed! Lights up so far away!



What are your impressions or thoughts regarding this flashlight?


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 20, 2015)

As I said, this is my first thrower. I needed one for my night hikes to spot Coyotes and other animals from far away. First impression, don't like how I need to rotate the head to get to different light levels. I rather have a separate button. Other than that, the build is good, throws very far, I love it. I just saw in another thread that the m3xs UT is at the shot show.... Not sure if it's to replace this light.... 



bdogps said:


> What are your impressions or thoughts regarding this flashlight?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 22, 2015)

The new Olight M3X-UT isn't a replacement for the M2X-UT, it's to supplement the catalog of lights. Some people like small lights others like large lights.

The M3X-UT is designed with the side switch and from the limited in information out on the M3X-UT is designed for two 18650 cells not a single 18650 cell.

I also don't like twisting the head to change the modes. Good thing I usually use mine at full power.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 8, 2015)

FlashLion that was the best M2X review I have yet seen on the entire forum! Your photographs are second to none! My M2X is on order and should arrive to me by tomorrow I cannot wait! Got the optional tube extender and two Orbtronic 3400mah batteries for it ready to go!


----------



## tobrien (Mar 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> FlashLion that was the best M2X review I have yet seen on the entire forum! Your photographs are second to none! My M2X is on order and should arrive to me by tomorrow I cannot wait! Got the optional tube extender and two Orbtronic 3400mah batteries for it ready to go!



heck yeah! FlashLion is the best!


----------



## scs (Mar 8, 2015)

gkbain said:


> Thanks SB for the review. My TN32 dwarfs this light in size but they are about equal in throw. Wow! I'll have to sneak another light into the house.



To me, the TN32 has a much more useful and eye-pleasing beam profile: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XM-L2-1020Lm-164kcd)(1x18650-2xCR123A)-REVIEW


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 9, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> FlashLion that was the best M2X review I have yet seen on the entire forum! Your photographs are second to none! My M2X is on order and should arrive to me by tomorrow I cannot wait! Got the optional tube extender and two Orbtronic 3400mah batteries for it ready to go!


Thanks CelticCross74. I am glad to know that my review is helpful. Enjoy your new M2X and please share your impressions,if you have some free time.:thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 10, 2015)

Got my Javelot today and my GOD this thing is a LASER! It is much more compact than I thought it would be. Tested it out at a large local park and the Javelot easily lights up a treeline 600 yards away! I never thought such a compact light would dominate my SR52 and MX25L2 so completely! Easily one of the best LED light purchases I have ever made. Getting very impressive run times with the extension tube and 2x3400mah set up!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 10, 2015)

..to add the hot spot out of this thing is so concentrated Im able to to use the Javelot in daylight! This is the baddest stock light I have ever used. Only my heavily customized D cell Mags match or slightly outperform the Javelot.


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 11, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Got my Javelot today and my GOD this thing is a LASER! It is much more compact than I thought it would be. Tested it out at a large local park and the Javelot easily lights up a treeline 600 yards away! I never thought such a compact light would dominate my SR52 and MX25L2 so completely! Easily one of the best LED light purchases I have ever made. Getting very impressive run times with the extension tube and 2x3400mah set up!



Great!:twothumbs


----------



## John7Boy (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the E serial number MX2-UT and the later F serial number MX2-UT which has a much smaller metal surround and some kind of clear coating over metal and LED itself. I have not been able to get strobe working on either with 3x full presses or half presses of tail switch. Anyone able to assist?


Olight SR95-UT SBT-70, Fenix TK-70, Thrunite TN32, Olight M2X-UT (both F&E versions), Nitecore EA8, Ultrafire C8, Thrunite Neutron 2a v2, Nitecore HC90, Olight S15, XTAR VP2 x2, Maha MH-C808M


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 25, 2015)

It should work with two half and one full press-to lock it. My M2X even doesn't require to do it very quickly.


----------



## John7Boy (Mar 28, 2015)

FlashLion said:


> It should work with two half and one full press-to lock it. My M2X even doesn't require to do it very quickly.


Thanks after a few goes I finally got the E & F series to Strobe. The Full press seems to need to be quickly on top of 2nd half press. I had been trying three of every combination, not two and one half.
Fantastic- Hate missing out on features of a Flashlight.

Regards John

*Olight SR95-UT SBT-70, Fenix TK-70, Thrunite TN32, Olight M2X-UT (both F&E versions), Nitecore EA8, Ultrafire C8, Thrunite Neutron 2a v2, Nitecore HC90, Olight S15, XTAR VP2 x2, Maha MH-C808M*


----------



## kandiklover (Jul 7, 2015)

Other than the compactness I'm also really loving the price this thing is going for on amazon. Might just have to get myself one for patrol as well.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

kandiklover said:


> Other than the compactness I'm also really loving the price this thing is going for on amazon. Might just have to get myself one for patrol as well.



Pretty good! I have my eye on one since the newer M3X-UT is just too darn long (2x18650). And I would only use 18650s so the M2X looks like a winner.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 7, 2015)

This M2X-UT is a winner in my book. This one is used regularly for maybe a month now, and has the F serial number. There is some kind of clear covering on the emitter. When I installed a one-half minus green LEE Filter, the mis-aligned reflector (it is firmly placed but removable) became much better. Even though it is less than an inch shorter than a Sky Lumen SL-1, it feels significantly 'handier' as well as being over 50 grams lighter. The heat management is non-distracting and it never gets too hot to hold, even with hot-rod 18650's.

I've come to accept the User Interface for what it is, and like the fact that a person can quickly and easily configure a single mode high, only. Then one has the option to quickly and easily change, just using the low mode with the high, or the respectably penetrating medium mode and the high mode. The trade-off with this UI is that in order to get from a lower mode to high mode, One needs to click it off then a half press then a full click on.

The lanyard hole is functional and the grip ring as well, if just a tad bit sharp edged for my taste. The body has a type of texture that may not be aggressive enough for a few people, but I like it. Runtime is wholly sufficient, especially with the 3500mAh Orbtronic critters. The filtered tint is a most excellent accompaniment to a triple Nichia 219B 5000K dropin, and it has an abundent amount of throw.

Years ago, I bought an early Olight M30 Triton with a quad emitter (MC-E?) and had intermittent switch flicker with it. I used it every night, including reading with it. The switch finally gave way and I have unjustly avoided Olight until now. Getting one of these with a discount makes it a very good value.


----------

